# مطلوب شراء روتر cnc للاخشاب1200mm 2400mm milling



## narimanfo (16 سبتمبر 2011)

مطلوب شراء راوتر cnc للاخشاب1200mm 2400mm milling x,y,z axis

السوال الاول هل يمكن ان اتدرب على ماكينه cnc وكيفية التحكم فى برنامج mach 3 عملى وطبعا بمقابل 
السوال الثانى ما هو الافضل شراء الماكينه جديدة او مستعمله او مصنعة فى مصر بس الخطوه دى هتيجى متاخرة شوية بعد التدريب 

فهل يوجد مكان او افراد يمكنهم ان يعلمونى كيفية التعامل مع الماكينة ومعرفه مشاكلها وعيوبها الخ 

شكرا للرد مسبقا


----------



## يارا سيد (17 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
انا اعمل على هذة النوعية من الماكينات ويمكن مراسلتى على************


----------



## aymanmosbah (19 سبتمبر 2011)

we are working in training installation and maintenance for cnc machines ...to contact plz add yaho to the name


----------



## داود بن داود (21 سبتمبر 2011)

لدينا وكليل لمكينات ال cnc ثلاث محاور وأربعة محاور وخمس محاور (إيطالي وصيني)

أيضا كورس لتشغيل المكينات والتصميم أيضا + ضمان للمكينة

المكينة بأي مقاس تطلب وبعدد موتورز تصل إلى 20 موتور بالمكينة الواحدة على حسب الأختيار
للمراسلة
**********
**********


----------



## داود بن داود (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*وكيل لمكينات cnc ثلاث محاور واربعة محاور وخمس محاور*

لدينا وكيل لمكينات ال cnc ثلاث محاور وأربعة محاور وخمس محاور (إيطالي وصيني)

أيضا كورس لتشغيل المكينات والتصميم أيضا + ضمان للمكينة

المكينة بأي مقاس تطلب وبعدد موتورز تصل إلى 20 موتور بالمكينة الواحدة على حسب الأختيار
للمراسلة 
************
***********


----------



## narimanfo (21 سبتمبر 2011)

aymanmosbah قال:


> we are working in training installation and maintenance for cnc machines ...to contact plz add yaho to the name




*************
فؤاد غنيم محمد


----------



## besoshow (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مششكور


----------



## JOKE (15 أكتوبر 2011)

انا اقدر اساعدك وده رقمى ************


----------



## Khalid000 (23 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
انا عاوز اشتري cnc router للحفر على الاخشاب والابواب الخشبية والبلاستيك وقد تلقيت عدة عروض من شركات صينية ولكن للاسف ليس لدي الخبرة الكافية للاختيار
ممكن تساعدوني وجزاكم الله خيرا
خالد من السعودية


----------



## سفيان عبد الحميد (12 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم يا أخ خالد
أنا اشتريت ماكنة cnc من الصين وهي تعمل بشكل جيد
ليست مثل ماكنات أوروبا وامريكا بالتأكيد
لكنها تعمل جيدا والحمد لله


----------

